# Looking for a Tough Pen



## djmundle

Hello, Everyone.

I am looking for a tought pen. Something like the quality of the embassy pen from countycomm. I however would like to have a pen shorter than the embassy that measures 5 1/4 inches. I would like something under 5 inches at the most. I thought about the fisher bullet pen but I wanted something a little more kick you in the face looking! It seems the fisher bullet is a little thin compared to the embassy pen! 

Thanks for everyones help, share pics if you've got them. Dale:-s


----------



## Guarionex

Just a tad longer than what your looking for.. 6 inches. under 20 bucks:-!


----------



## kontai69

F-701 - Zebra Pen

It is made of solid stainless steel with a beautiful brushed finish. Writes very smoothly too. You can find them for under $6. Got mine at Wal-Mart.


----------



## laserfeet

+1 for the Zebra F-701. Most of my 8 hour workday is spent with this pen in my hand. A wonderful meeting of design and function.


----------



## Theaetetus

Personally, the only quality pen I've owned is the CountyComm embassy pen. That said, it's bulletproof, comfy to write with, has a great clip, and uses fischer space pen refills. The only downside is that it's about $30.


----------



## Bugman53

Guarionex said:


> Just a tad longer than what your looking for.. 6 inches. under 20 bucks:-!


Where can i find that pen! I like it.


----------



## jhelms54

Benchmade has a whole line of pens:

Pens Product List | Benchmade

Surefire makes a really cool Pen too:


----------



## Guarionex

Google UZI denfender pen..



Bugman53 said:


> Where can i find that pen! I like it.


----------



## Guarionex

If your ever in NYC, stop by TEnt&trails camping store.The worker at the counter uses one of these and he by far has shown me the best tactical pen demonstration ever... He split a slab of wood in half with this exact pen and the pen remains as new with no dents or bends anywhere...
They also carry the benchmade pens...:-!



jhelms54 said:


> Benchmade has a whole line of pens:
> 
> Pens Product List | Benchmade
> 
> Surefire makes a really cool Pen too:


----------



## watch em

+1 on the Zebra F701!


----------



## laserfeet

Here's a quick picture of my F-701 I use everyday. It was taken with my cellphone, so it's not superb, but just to give you an idea.

Also, I took the clip off of mine, which was super easy to do, if you are likewise inclined.


----------



## RandyB450

Theaetetus said:


> Personally, the only quality pen I've owned is the CountyComm embassy pen. That said, it's bulletproof, comfy to write with, has a great clip, and uses fischer space pen refills. The only downside is that it's about $30.


+1 I'd be leery of trying to fly with a pen that has teeth on it. So far, no problems with the Embassy pen.


----------



## anthony660

+1 on the Surefire, I own two one in black and one in blue. Great all around pen.


----------



## Alessio Scala

I buy only tough pens,surefire is a good one but if you want a damn nice pens you need to buy a Hinderer pen or a Tom anderson pen.
both are TI 6 al4V and the Hinderer is modular whit a few different finish and style cap.there is a new small model called agent pen that fit your request.
Tom Anderson take custom order and is work is magic as the price unfortunely.
i carry EDC a Tom Anderson pen and is like new after a couple of months.
is the best handmade custom pen in TI that you can buy today IMHO:-!
google Tom anderson and check the website:-!


----------



## tacticalpen

I'm admittedly a little biased but I like these: Tuff Writer Tactical Pens


----------



## turban1

if one watches the countycomm promotional video on their embassy pen, a component can be removed allowing one to assemble a shorter pen


----------



## om-4

That benchmade looks really nice.

UTS also makes a pen in different colours next to there line of watches.


----------



## LUW

Just a heads-up on these so-called "tactical pens": airport security are starting to complain about them (with all the tact and finesse that are particular to them). So if you're flying it wouldn't be very advisable to try to go through airport security with one of those in your pocket.


----------



## jhelms54

Guarionex said:


> If your ever in NYC, stop by TEnt&trails camping store.The worker at the counter uses one of these and he by far has shown me the best tactical pen demonstration ever... He split a slab of wood in half with this exact pen and the pen remains as new with no dents or bends anywhere...
> They also carry the benchmade pens...:-!


Please get that on video. That would be awesome to see!


----------



## mgscheue

I just got an F-701 and did the metal clicker and Space Pen refill hacks, described here. Great pen.


----------



## jeremy***

Does anybody know if Mil-Tac pens are any good?


----------



## tacticalpen

jeremy*** said:


> Does anybody know if Mil-Tac pens are any good?


They're not bad actually. Fit and finish are acceptable. Clip is a little too stiff IMHO.


----------



## mateo44

mgscheue said:


> I just got an F-701 and did the metal clicker and Space Pen refill hacks, described here. Great pen.


This mod is great. Thanks for passing along the link. One quick trip to Office Depot and it's done. I originally wasn't going to bother with replacing the plastic spring retainer (push button) with the metal one from the F-402. But I did it, and it's really worth the extra step. Not only is the original spring retainer on the F-701 plastic, but it's black, so replacing it with the matching SS one from the F-402 really completes the clean, uniform look.


----------



## snowfox

Hmm.

I'd rather have a $3 Hero fountain pen over any biro type ball pen anyday!

Granted they might get damaged easier....but at that cost, it's going to look and last way newer from a supply pack of about 20 compared to any of those posh little men gadgets which don't write as beautifully as a traditional fountain pen b-)


----------



## mebiuspower

The F-701 is a REALLY good pen for its price. Now I can't wait to do the F-402 mod!!

I bought the Surefire Pen II for a friend as a gift, very very solid pen but also very heavy as well. That thing has an o-ring inside if you unscrew the pen tip!

I might get the Lamy Swift someday.


----------



## heb

I have one. Not being able to post the cap is a real pita; reason enough to not get one. 

heb


----------



## Monocrom

Schrade pen (Gen. 1)

Copy of the excellent First series Mil-Tac pen, but cheaper and just as tough. The pen also posts on the other end. It's a friction fit. Not ideal, but secure for any mundane writing chore.

I have a small collection of tactical pens. Other than the Schrade, the Rick Hinderer pens are also excellent. Mine is the $80 Bronze-colored aluminum version.


----------



## rukrem

UZI Tac Pen 
County Comm Titanium Embassy Pen 



























The Rotrings ... Executive (shiny one) and Quatro Data Pen are both brass bodied under their finishes and pretty much indestructible plus they have .5mm mechanical pencils in addition to 3 pen tips (or stylus or highlighter tip depending on what your mood is)


----------



## ORC

Here's mine. The CRKT Tao


----------



## Tye

Try a Hinderer Investigator pen. I just got one today in stainless Steel. Great little pen.

-Tye


----------

